# Harbor freight clamp



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody use the HF 12” hand screw clamps?

Anygood…


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

They are pretty simple devices and there is not much to go wrong; poor quality wood or handles poorly attached. These are mostly discernible at purchase time. I have no first hand experience with them however.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

The threads are a little finer than the ones on a jorgensen, but they work.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> The threads are a little finer than the ones on a jorgensen, but they work.


I ran into a situation where the depth would be handy. Just concerned they are going to pop apart on the first use..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’m going to be up that Monday. I may check them out and start buying 1 or 2 at a time. , i think I need about 20


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> Anybody use the HF 12” hand screw clamps?
> 
> Anygood…
> View attachment 445630











12 in. Handscrew Wood Clamp


Amazing deals on this 12In Handscrew Clamp at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com




Almost all of my twistn'turn clamps are from Harbor Freight at far less than the price of Jorgenson's.
They work just fine, and are made from quality hardwood. I have 6 of the the 12"s and the 8"s.
I have used them for about 8 to 10 years, no issues.


----------



## Award1 (1 mo ago)

I’ve bought several and they work fine. My feedback would be to inspect them while at the store. I noticed a high variation in manufacturing consistency. Tips wouldn’t be square, burs, threading catches during rotation. Etc….
Nothing I saw is a game changer to inhibit function, but I’m not gonna buy tools just to need to modify them. Usually you can find a few that are trued up and run well, just takes some inspection time.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

yomanbill said:


> They are pretty simple devices and there is not much to go wrong; poor quality wood or handles poorly attached. These are mostly discernible at purchase time. I have no first hand experience with them however.


I have a couple inherited from my neighbor. 
The handles are poorly attached and spin
Nuff said


----------



## Rwhpi (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> Anybody use the HF 12” hand screw clamps?
> 
> Anygood…
> View attachment 445630


I own 6 of them, bought about 5 years ago. Okay for lighter work, but they do wear out in time. Finer threads cause stripping under pressure. When one goes, I just buy a few more for backups. My handscrews of better quality are used for hardwoods.

- Bob


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

What would a body use them for that an F clamp can’t do?

Got some, don’t see much use for them other than I’ll clamp the clamp to a bench top to hold something vertical.

Maybe it’s an old timers thing…..😁😁😁


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

_Ogre said:


> I have a couple inherited from my neighbor.
> The handles are poorly attached and spin
> Nuff said


older HF or newer HF hand screw clamps?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

DrRobert said:


> What would a body use them for that an F clamp can’t do?
> 
> Got some, don’t see much use for them other than I’ll clamp the clamp to a bench top to hold something vertical.
> 
> Maybe it’s an old timers thing…..😁😁😁


My F clamps aren’t deep enough, plus F style clamps don’t do what hand screws do..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

On this table I’ll have to come up with a solution, but hope to have more in the future for future builds


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Another option, but not sire if they would have enough force , would be deep cam clamps. I’ve got everything but aluminum flat which Menards sells for $21 for 8’.

But they don’t swivel…


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have several of these from HF and they work just fine for me.
I use them when clamping a somewhat smaller round base on a larger round piece to make platters on my lathe.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> older HF or newer HF hand screw clamps?


I’ve never had a problem with them. I like the handles over Bessey. Pads are junk.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's what this clamp does that is of use to me.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

As you can see using f style clamp it will work, but if I'm d o ing several tables I might want to invest in the HF clamps..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Jack - I looked at that clamp this morning at HF and as mentioned above, it has finer threads and is slower to open & close. It had quite a bit of "slop" in the threaded joint. Much more than the Jorgensen models.
But - Will it clamp and hold pressure?? Yes, of course. Once closed and clamped, it holds like a Jorgensen from what I can tell. And, the price is right if you need a few of them.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds good. Last time I looked at these was on Amazon when they had buy 10 deal for one money. speed is always good, but at my age price is important too,..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think while I’m:working on the table and have time in between, I will and make some deep reach cam clamps.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> I think while I’m:working on the table and have time in between, I will and make some deep reach cam clamps.
> View attachment 445683


I've made several of those for gluing bridges on acoustic guitar tops. They provide just enough clamping pressure for that situation and the reach is perfect.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I use to use them a lot on the 90’s at Alco Cabinets when making counter tops using the clamps to hold laminate in place while I routed seams. I lack depth on a lot of clamps and it is a problem you can overcome, but the swivel on hand clamps has a value as cam clamps…

Ive got a lot of 8/4 ash and hickory I may try to eliminate..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn’t put a negative on the clamping force the last time on my cam clamps, but I think I will but a degree on these.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I went through my photos of the guitar I built a couple of years ago showing how the clamps worked for this application -


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I build mine a little different. Mine are 6" with a 4 5/8 depth. I'll make the new ones 8" with a 6 5/8 depth.I bought a 1000 roll pins from Ebay for the smaller. Still have those...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has 12”x12” self adhesion cork on sale for $1.19…

I’m questioning if the Hickory would be too stiff to use. Just need to get rid of it..

It should cost me a bout $1.50 a clamp minus time and lumber


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I found a bunch of 1" walnut scraps?, but not sure I can use it with it being quartered.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Tryingbto decide if the flex is too much. It bends a the e radius cutout.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> Tryingbto decide if the flex is too much. It bends a the e radius cutout.
> View attachment 445692


As long as they don't split that will probably work.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

These look pretty good to me. Better than Wandel ot Heisz.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

The older I get the less I need a tool that will last 50 years


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

JayArr said:


> The older I get the less I need a tool that will last 50 years


these are light duty. Kinda like a feller said…

“It’s not how many clamps you have, but the variety”


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I cut, planed and made enough parts for 57 walnut, 20 hickory, 3 ash and 7 MDF 8” deep. I had enough scrap to make 2 walnut, 1 hickory, 2 MDF 6” deep. I was after 100, but it’s close enough..


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a LOT of clamps!!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I got a lot of wood…

I remember when I bought 2” squeeze clamps for lamination. I thought 20 would be enough, bought 100 before it was over with. So I want enough cam clamps..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Sitting on the edge of my chair following this project intently.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Sitting on the edge of my chair following this project intently.


Ditto, John, ditto.


----------



## Olwoodguy (1 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> As you can see using f style clamp it will work, but if I'm d o ing several tables I might want to invest in the HF clamps..
> 
> View attachment 445661


What type of joint do you use?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It’s just a butt joint between the cherry and walnut. When I’m ready to glue it I will need several clamps with a 6” depth.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Time I went to the doctor, Walmart , etc I didnt have time to get in the shop. I did have time to stop at hobby Lobby and get some cork. Turning cold here, guess ill get the heat in the shop on...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like the first thing I will do is put the groove in the back for the aluminum bar. It’s a 1/8 wide and 1.25 deep This gives me the option between 1/2, 3/4 and 1” aluminum Flat… For This I’ll use the mite4 gauge…


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Simple jig for cutting a 1 1/4 groove for the aluminum flat..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Almost goofed up and ran the slot t g exwring way. Correction....


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I set up dados for the lever at 1/4 wide …




























os for


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It’s getting pretty cold here in KC. I think I’ll let the shop heat up awhile before I go out there. The shop stays a few degrees colder with the new furnace than the old one.

Just checked it’s 70 out there..


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> Just checked it’s 70 out there..


Perfect, if not a little warm.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It use to stay about 65 at night, now it’s around 60.

Just remember the air may be 70, but the tools are still 60… Takes awile for them to catch up..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally had to change bandsaw blades. After hickory and walnut wander red off track I figured it was dull enough. Let's see it's been on there since I bought it at the auction in around 2005. Guess I don't use it much. Went through the assortment of blades that came with the saw.Some are correct size, sone not. That'd the beauty of an auction.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I found anything beyond 1/4 is too much.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Gonna be a long day at the bandsaw and sander. I have to cut the radius out and take it to the sander to clean it up. 180 parts. Boring , but gotta be done..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think rather than use a rivet to holed the parts on I will drill and use a key ring.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’m going to have to double check on the hickory. I’ve got to see if it’s too much bend. If it is I’ll have to do a long cut out to to ease it..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I can only cut about 50 before I need to take 5. I need one of these at the bandsaw…


----------



## LilMtnDave (12 mo ago)

Rebelwork said:


> I can only cut about 50 before I need to take 5. I need one of these at the bandsaw…


The chair pic got me searching amazon. Whoda guessed, Dewalt makes one. There is also a tool box based one with trays on the side and locking wheels that if it somehow had adjustable height would be great.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

After sanding I'm at this stage...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot ofsanding , but closing in..


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Rebelwork said:


> Anybody use the HF 12” hand screw clamps?
> 
> Anygood…
> View attachment 445630


I use the screw clamps in various sizes. Good to have in the shop. Mine are Jorgensen, no experience with HF. Not much that can go wrong with them.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

This time I'll get by with the cam clamps. Hopefully I will have enough hands crew clamps for the next table..


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

I have 12 HF hand screws that I bought around 1980. I was really pissed off that I had to buy hand screws that I could have had for the taking. My grandfather made the screws and ferrules for hand screws and a friend made the wood blocks and handles. The hand screws were sold to school shops in Philadelphia, Cincinatti and several other school districts. This was a side job for him , a retired machine operator. The HF hand screws work fine, the threads are as good as Jorgeson's or pops.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

There's 52. I'll get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking lineup!!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

That’s the most time I’ve put in the shop a one time In a long time. Me tired…


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Trying to decide his morning if I want to set the router table up with a small round over bit or just hit everything with the edge sander


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> Trying to decide his morning if I want to set the router table up with a small round over bit or just hit everything with the edge sander


That's a lot of clamps, so for consistency I'd use the round over bit.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

After I get the other parts ready and that edge sander had been getting a work out, I’ll need to make the filler for the aluminum notch. 

I can tell you right now, if your not use to sitting at a machine doing production work, you might not want to make this many clamps..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like I’ll have 85.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Only had enough aluminum for 3 . I cut the spline and using the bar as a guage and a squeeze clamp il let this dry and clean up.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Don t worry . I won't run out of squeeze clamps. 😁


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

One assembled, but no roll pins yet. I should have a clearance of 9 1/4.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

...
Walnut and hickory..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

difalkner said:


> That's a lot of clamps, so for consistency I'd use the round over bit.


Y
i changed my mind with the round over bit. I just need the edges knocked down and works fine on the edge sander.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Another time consuming process.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I had hope to have all these ready for the poker table, but I may come up short. It’s going to be January before I’m back up that way for more metal and the poker table isn’t looking so boring now.. it will be some time before I need them. Hopefully I can wait..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Started boxing them up till I get the aluminum..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like I’m going to have to find another shop project to get rid of more lumber..


----------

